# car ploughed into protesters on a Seattle highway



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I know this sounds crazy but maybe you don't have a protest on the FUCKING INTERSTATE AT NIGHT DRESSED ALL IN BLACK!.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Did they take it upon themselves to block the freeway with their own cars?? Looks it! Idiots.









Darwin approves this message.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

The protesting on the highway there makes me wonder if and when it can happen here like it did a few years ago.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Remember when we were kids and we played ball in the street? Someone would yell car and we'd all get out of the way. Even in our young and dumb years we were smarter than these idiots.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Victim was a non-binary, white, BLM activist. Driver was a black male. Hope nobody plans on pressing charges, his life matters.


----------

